# Newbie Here



## kastoo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey all! I'm getting into this for my 4 year old..he's a huge train buff. I had a Marx O scale when I was a kid. Anyhoo, He roughly has a 12x10 bedroom. The plan is to run a board around the walls, over the windows and the doors. Anyone have pics of such? This will be HO scale. Is one transformer going to be able to power around the room? Suggestions?

Nuther thing...I bought a damaged engine on Ebay..any of you fix these things? How much? Suggestions?

Thanks, look forward to hearing from y'all..I'm not much of an electrical person but I very mechanically inclined.


----------



## Dominion Atlantic (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,

I'm pretty new to this stuff also. I'm not very mechanically or technically inclined but I've always loved trains.

I have a 4x8 Marklin layout that I'm slowly adding to.

Here is the conundrum that I'm in. I bought a woodland scenics sawmill kit on ebay. The kit is metal and I'm not making any progress with it. Is there someone out there that likes to assemble these things or knows someone who does? If so, please contact me. 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

For power I'd suggest a larger pack, MRC or along those lines, with a couple amps of output.

The damaged engine...got any pics?

Again, welcome.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 7, 2009)

Yea, I can put it together for you...how do you want to go about it..mail it to me then me to you or do you live by me?



William Hall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm pretty new to this stuff also. I'm not very mechanically or technically inclined but I've always loved trains.
> 
> ...


----------



## kastoo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll get pics when the kids are at school Monday...this is all secret for a month or 2 haha.....wink



shaygetz said:


> Welcome...
> 
> For power I'd suggest a larger pack, MRC or along those lines, with a couple amps of output.
> 
> ...


----------



## kastoo (Nov 7, 2009)

*pics*

I never really looked at this until now...eesh body damage, I was thinking of painting this up as CSX.

How much to fix? Is it worth it? Who can fix?

Thanks

Oh crap...this is one of those sites ya gotta load pics to another site and link..I'm not used to that. I'll have ta email ya pics.



kastoo said:


> I'll get pics when the kids are at school Monday...this is all secret for a month or 2 haha.....wink


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Open a Photobucket account and link it from there.:thumbsup:


----------



## kastoo (Nov 7, 2009)

*pics2*



shaygetz said:


> Open a Photobucket account and link it from there.:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

body damage? -> crack? without any pictures you really need to describe the damage somewhat better.
as far as powerpack , yeah, what they said. while i'm sure the 5$ pack will run the entire room when connected properly, MRC tech2 or above are MUCH nicer packs.


it is pretty normal to have pictures hosted on separate service. while i guess this is theoretically possible i never seen a forum that hosts pictures as well and i'm member of "few" (i run my own for our online game group some time ago).
but then if this is an issue you can always just attach your pictures to your post.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 7, 2009)

*pics3*

I posted but I don't see them so I guess I'm waiting for approval.




shaygetz said:


> Open a Photobucket account and link it from there.:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

kastoo said:


> I posted but I don't see them so I guess I'm waiting for approval.


you posted them where?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tankist said:


> you posted them where?


A few posts back... When a user has 10 posts or less and posts an image hosted on a third party site, the post is automatically blocked by the spam-filter...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

oh , srry .



oh, i know this engine, i think - "life like". i just brought one i have to life (cleaned the corrosion of the wheels and pickup springs + soldered wires back to the pickups). or it looks just like it at least

imho not really worth spending money mailing to and from repair location even if you promised free repair. add 5$ and you will get one just like that from ebay. swap the shell if you like the santa fe warbonnet 
just my 2 cents...


----------



## kastoo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Lifelike Engine*

Yea, I figured it might not be worth...while I was looking on Ebay I never saw an engine for 5 bucks...I have an engine, a new one...70 bucks MCDonald's collectible..I cancelled all the rest to it..not paying 70 bucks a car...I'll look for a CSX diesel later.


----------



## kastoo (Nov 7, 2009)

So who wants this POS engine? Give away for postage or trade for a caboose in fair condition?


----------

